# issue with wpi driver



## ka3o (May 8, 2020)

Hello. I'm having problems with my Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG wireless network adapter installed in Toshiba notebook.
My wireless hardware switch is switched on.
I've added `legal.intel_ipw.license_ack=1` parameter to my loader.conf file.
wpa_supplicant.conf seems to be ok - wpa_supplicant doesn't complain.
When I issue: `ifconfig wlan0 scan`
I get:

```
wpifw: could not load firmware image, error 2
wpi0: could not load firmware image 'wpifw'
wpi0: wpi_init: could not read firmware, error 22
```
wpi(4) manual page says that I have to provide Intel firmware in order to load wpi(4) driver, but I have no idea where to get it?
I've searched and found that OpenBSD has firmware for my adapter, but I don't know how to port it to my FreeBSD system.
If anyone could help me solve my problem I would appreciate it.
And I haven't found wpifw(4) manual page, why? Was it removed?
My FreeBSD version is 12.1-RELEASE-p3
best regards
ka3o


----------



## T-Daemon (May 8, 2020)

Add `wpifw_load=“YES”` to /boot/loader.conf.



ka3o said:


> wpi(4) manual page says that I have to provide Intel firmware in order to load wpi(4) driver, but I have no idea where to get it?


It's a module in /boot/kernel ( wpifw.ko )

To have it immediately available run `kldload wpifw` .


----------



## ka3o (May 8, 2020)

It works like a charm,
Thanks for quick answer.
ps.
I think that wpifw_load=“YES” should be included in wpi manual page.


----------

